
Stablish.me – A better way to get endorsed - mottled
http://startcup.in/stablish-me-a-better-way-to-get-endorsed/
======
mosselman
LinkedIn already does this. Fiona's beautiful eyes are worth a visit to the
site though.

I love the way that @mottled hasn't linked to stablished.me directly. More
mouse clicks make me happy though. Maybe a good 'startup' would be a short-url
site that makes you click through 20 pages of non-content before finally
getting at the end goal.

